# Amelia The Alien Chicken



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

From this








To this








To this









And at last! This!










Made from 6 ice tea bottles, some pool noodle, a pringles can, two light bulbs, duct tape, cotton balls, tissues, and paint.

eyes need touched up, i just painted it, so its not dry.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Now we all know where the people that get booted from chat go. Amelia the alien chicken takes them! Actually it is very cute! You did a great job with using different items to make his structure. Nice Job GC!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. I am always amazed when people take such random stuff and make something out of it. I have a hard times doing that. Guess I need to think farther out of the box.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

love it love it love it love it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Colonel Sanders, be afraid - be VERY afraid

I love the folk art look this piece has.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice Work Gothic, I love this cryptozooligical specimen!!! Does this alien chicken have neon orange POX?!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lol, very nice! is there a reason you named it Amelia?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Green prop with all the recycled/reused stuff!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

coool..what does it look like in blacklight?

good job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

So weird its completely AWESOME!!! Nice work!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Joiseygal, I thought I heard something odd going on in the backyard last night...figured it was the raccoons....but hmmm now that i think about it....Amelia WAS outside last night. lol

BoneDancer, have you grown out of imagination? poor thing. lol jk


Roxy, Amelia wants revenge on sanders, What do you think happened to the REST of her species?!

dc, Maybe she has Alien Pox, should I quarantine her?

DA, for the name, I wanted a girls name because all my other props have boys names(besides Grizelda) like Frank, Henry, Jasper, Micheal, and so fourth, and I wanted an A name to go with "Alien" so I think Amelia is as good a name as any. 

Lilly, I didn't think about blacklight, I'll check tonight when it gets dark. good idea!

Thanks y'all, glad you like it so much!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amelia is a riot! How'd she end up looking under the black light? You should put a KFC bucket with a human head or skull by her.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

She's cute. 

You could turn her into a man eating chicken by putting a skeleton in front of her like she is eating, or about to eat, it. Just a thought.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just plain bizarre.

Good work GC! Very fun.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

HEE HEE! I like that!! Too cool! When I looked at that it just made me smile  Great Work!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love her! Her head and eyes reminds me of one the Muppet's (one of the scientist) LOL


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Too fun, GC, you did a great job recyling all those materials.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

It just keeps a smile on my face! What a fun project ... looks great!


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

hey this looks very great and sweet ^^ like it ^^


----------

